# Recommendation for a party setup



## casual (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking for a simple setup (amp and speakers) that I can use for house parties and maybe even making a little money on the size. Nothing too expensive, just reliable and clean sounding. play for about 200 people max


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

You might consider something like this, good quality, durable construction and excellent sound for the price. Also they are self powered so no need for external amplification. Mackie Thump TH-15A 2-Way Powered Loudspeaker and more PA Cabinets at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## MaxPowers (Oct 25, 2007)

I concur--for the price Mackie is decent. Dont expect alot of bass though. 


Ebay is your friend--get to know it.


----------

